# Looking for a SIG



## JonOfTheDead (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum and was hoping someone could give me some advice. I was at a local gunshop the other day and just for shiggles asked to see the Sig Mosquito. I was surprised at how good it felt in my hand. This thing felt like it was growing out of my wrist naturally. 

I would like something in a higher caliber than a .22lr. I must have held every other gun in the store but just couldn't get the magic to happen again. Anyone have an idea of a gun similar in size and feel but in a higher caliber? Preferrably a .45?

Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well the only options for Sig in .45 is the 220 family, the 220 Carry and 220 Compact are on the smaller side.


----------



## JonOfTheDead (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm definitely attracted to the 220. It's going to be my first semi so I want to be sure I make the right decision that I'll be happy with. It doesn't necessarily have to be a .45. I held a nine that seemed okay as well.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

JonOfTheDead said:


> I'm definitely attracted to the 220. It's going to be my first semi so I want to be sure I make the right decision that I'll be happy with. It doesn't necessarily have to be a .45. I held a nine that seemed okay as well.


There's more options in 9mm, the 226, 229, and 239 etc.

This thread covers the different models and package options available from Sig.
*Sig Model Reference Guide - End of 2009*


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

First you need some facts. The Mosquito is 70% the size of the P226. If it felt good in your hands, then the P226 may not be very comfortable for you. The P220 is a single stack compared to the P226/P228/P229's which are double stacks. It may be a better fit for you transitioning from the Mosquito in .22LR to .45.

Best advice would be to find a place or someone that has one for you to test drive before you buy. Short of that, you'll never really know how it'll feel in your hands when a round is fired. That goes for ANY handgun. Frankly, without knowing, you are guessing. The best decisions are made by gathering the most information available BEFORE making the decision. You are off to a good start by asking questions and getting your mitts on prospects.

Good Luck.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Well the only options for Sig in .45 is the 220 family, the 220 Carry and 220 Compact are on the smaller side.


Well, they make the P250 in .45 and compact. It feels good in my hand.

FWIW, the 250 is a good beginer gun if it's your first. Price is good right now too.


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Well, they make the P250 in .45 and compact. It feels good in my hand.
> 
> FWIW, the 250 is a good beginer gun if it's your first. Price is good right now too.


This is the sig that I have fired and have liked the least out of the entire lineup. It feels good in your hands but I just hate the trigger, it doesn't feel like any of the other sigs I have fired and to me, its the trigger pull of the sigs that I have always loved over other guns. Its just not as smooth and much longer than any of the other sigs, I know its because its a DA trigger which in itself I don't like to shoot.

If you are looking for a good cheap sig look into the Sig Pro SP2022, its dirt cheap right now through CDNN, it has the SA/DA trigger, a pair of 15 round clips, tridium night sights and you can pick it up for $400 shipped. Thats a steal for a Sig. I have one and I love it. Its not a gun that I would use for a CCW but its a great range gun, a good gun for around the house or a side holster weapon.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You know, one of these days I'm going to remember that the 250 exists. tumbleweed

Not to mention the Sig 1911s.

This is what happens when I drastically reduce my caffeine intake.


----------



## JonOfTheDead (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the info, guys. I went to academy on my lunch break and held the 220. It felt pretty nice but I couldn't get a real feel on it because they have those trigger guards on them. The only other gun I own is a S&W 686 and this is going to be my first semi so I want to make sure it's a good one. One of the things I really like about the 220 is the decocker. This being my first semi, I don't want to be the first idiot that ends up shooting himself in an accident. I'll probably be heading to the range in the next week or two to test fire one. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> You know, one of these days I'm going to remember that the 250 exists. tumbleweed
> 
> Not to mention the Sig 1911s.
> 
> This is what happens when I drastically reduce my caffeine intake.


Can anyone explain why this gun isn't available in Ca.? Not looking for the standard Ca. is full of nut cases answer, I'm already aware. I'm looking for the actual justification.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

yzfrider said:


> Can anyone explain why this gun isn't available in Ca.? Not looking for the standard Ca. is full of nut cases answer, I'm already aware. I'm looking for the actual justification.


Either Sig didn't submit it for testing, it failed testing, or CA has some silly requirement that the 250____ doesn't meet, the 250 Compact 9mm is on the approved list.


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Either Sig didn't submit it for testing, it failed testing, or CA has some silly requirement that the 250____ doesn't meet, the 250 Compact 9mm is on the approved list.


Thats great new about the compact. Maybe they need to update their website.

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=54&productid=183


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

yzfrider said:


> Thats great new about the compact. Maybe they need to update their website.
> 
> http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=54&productid=183


The link on the site is for multiple calibers. Ca has only approved the 9mm. That's probably why it's listed as non CA compliant on the Sig site but listed on the CA DOJ approved list.


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> The link on the site is for multiple calibers. Ca has only approved the 9mm. That's probably why it's listed as non CA compliant on the Sig site but listed on the CA DOJ approved list.


Thank you for the clarity.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

archull said:


> This is the sig that I have fired and have liked the least out of the entire lineup. It feels good in your hands but I just hate the trigger, it doesn't feel like any of the other sigs I have fired and to me, its the trigger pull of the sigs that I have always loved over other guns. Its just not as smooth and much longer than any of the other sigs, I know its because its a DA trigger which in itself I don't like to shoot.


The trigger takes some getting used to. For a new shooter, I think it's great. If you can master the trigger (I'm still working on it) you should be able to shoot anything.

As far as the trigger not being smooth, it's one of the smoothest I've shot. But it is the longest. You can remove a fair portion of that with the short trigger.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> You know, one of these days I'm going to remember that the 250 exists. tumbleweed
> 
> 
> > LOL!! You are not alone.
> ...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

dosborn said:


> VAMarine said:
> 
> 
> > You know, one of these days I'm going to remember that the 250 exists. tumbleweed
> ...


Not yet. I definitely need to get my hands on one of them one of these days.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Not yet. I definitely need to get my hands on one of them one of these days.


They are not as bad as everyone makes them out to be. We are so spoiled with "todays" trigger that most people can't get over the DAO.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

The interesting thing on the DAO Sig is you have to get use to pulling the trigger 3/4 of the way back while lining up your shot then using the remaining 1/4 for the squeeze. The initial pull is long but very smooth on mine.

Knowing you only have to pick it up, aim and pull the trigger makes your response time faster for home defense IMO. I'm left handed so flipping the decocker on the left side of the gun is a little more time consuming.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

group17 said:


> The interesting thing on the DAO Sig is you have to get use to pulling the trigger 3/4 of the way back while lining up your shot then using the remaining 1/4 for the squeeze. The initial pull is long but very smooth on mine.
> 
> Knowing you only have to pick it up, aim and pull the trigger makes your response time faster for home defense IMO. I'm left handed so flipping the decocker on the left side of the gun is a little more time consuming.


I found that a "through" pull gets better results in the long run. It's VERY hard not to "stage" but it takes a lot of work/practice no to. It is difficult for experienced shooters to do well with it right out of the box, and sometimes aggravating. For a new shooter I think it's the perfect platform to learn from,* IMO*. If you can group with the P250 you should be able to with any gun that is capable.

Being left handed myself I have learned to deal with controls on the "wrong" side. I actually like the mag release sut up for RH over LH


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

dosborn said:


> The trigger takes some getting used to. For a new shooter, I think it's great. If you can master the trigger (I'm still working on it) you should be able to shoot anything.
> 
> As far as the trigger not being smooth, it's one of the smoothest I've shot. But it is the longest. You can remove a fair portion of that with the short trigger.


I agree that for a DAO trigger the P250 extremely light and smooth but I was really comparing it to the other sigs that I have owned and fired (all being SA/DA or SA). It was the one I was the least impressed by. Don't get me wrong, its far from a bad gun, its just not of the typical sig finesse that I am used to. I have not tried all variants of the P250, only the full-sized 9mm. It may have just been a bad egg but I wasn't overly impressed by it. When I was looking for a lower priced Sig to add to my collection I was looking at the P250 & the SP2022, I highly favored the SP2022 over the P250 for me personally. Alot of people dislike the polymer sigs but I kinda like them, they are lighter which is a plus and they can be had for a much cheaper price yet they just as fun to shoot to me. The SP2022 also had the bonus of being Nitride coated with factory sig nite sights for an even cheaper price tag, had a trigger that I preferred and it felt better in my hand (I do like a gun that is a bit on the fat side for a range gun so it was a bit more comfortable to me)


----------

